# Piccinini shock: "Voi chi scegliereste tra Mr. Li e la Juventus?"



## Willy Wonka (17 Giugno 2017)

*Piccinini shock: "Voi chi scegliereste tra Mr. Li e la Juventus?"*

Sandro Piccinini senza freni inibitori su Twitter continua la provocazione:_ "Tra un tale di nome Mr. Li e la Juventus o il Real Madrid non ci può essere gara. Voi cosa scegliereste per i vostri figli?"_


----------



## Hellscream (17 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Sandro Piccinini senza freni inibitori su Twitter continua la provocazione:_ "Tra un tale di nome Mr. Li e la Juventus o il Real Madrid non ci può essere gara. Voi cosa scegliereste per i vostri figli?"_



Servo.


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Sandro Piccinini senza freni inibitori su Twitter continua la provocazione:_ "Tra un tale di nome Mr. Li e la Juventus o il Real Madrid non ci può essere gara. Voi cosa scegliereste per i vostri figli?"_



Saranno due mesi così. Se ci sono i soldi, bisogna assolutamente comprare un giocatore famoso per zittire questi servi.


----------



## BossKilla7 (17 Giugno 2017)

Tua sorella.


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Sandro Piccinini senza freni inibitori su Twitter continua la provocazione:_ "Tra un tale di nome Mr. Li e la Juventus o il Real Madrid non ci può essere gara. Voi cosa scegliereste per i vostri figli?"_



Spero Li vada per vie legali.


----------



## albydigei (17 Giugno 2017)

Ma questo senza champions che fa, ripete "incredibile proprio lui" tutto il giorno davanti allo specchio?


----------



## Miracle1980 (17 Giugno 2017)

Che goduria sarebbe vincergli lo scudetto in faccia quest'anno a sti ********...


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Sandro Piccinini senza freni inibitori su Twitter continua la provocazione:_ "Tra un tale di nome Mr. Li e la Juventus o il Real Madrid non ci può essere gara. Voi cosa scegliereste per i vostri figli?"_



Neanche sa chi è Li, razzista qualunquista.
Da denuncia.


----------



## Kutuzov (17 Giugno 2017)

Mancanza di rispetto di un servo vigliacco. 

Questi servi della tv, il giorno che incroceranno Mr Li in qualche studio televisivo, si metteranno tutti a 90. 

So che il livello medio di cultura del giornalista sportivo è piuttosto basso, ma ogni volta non si sentono altro che commenti "razzisti" e dispregiativi sui cinesi. Ci sarebbe bisogno di una regolata seria per questi imbecilli schiavi della TV.


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Sandro Piccinini senza freni inibitori su Twitter continua la provocazione:_ "Tra un tale di nome Mr. Li e la Juventus o il Real Madrid non ci può essere gara. Voi cosa scegliereste per i vostri figli?"_



un altro schiavo gallianesco/berlusconiano. 

zitti schiavi, dovete solo sciacquarvi la bocca quando parlate di milan.


----------



## Pit96 (17 Giugno 2017)

Ci mette pure il PSG...

Certe persone dovrebbero starsene zitte


----------



## Moffus98 (17 Giugno 2017)

Ma lasciamo stare questi servi.


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Giugno 2017)

Non vedo l'ora finisca questa estate, così il morto di fame ignorante, il giuda del 2000 si leverà dalle palle e dopo le prime buone prestazioni del nuovo Milan CINESE tutti questi servi, come struzzi, torneranno a ficcare la testa nella sabbia col deretano bene in mostra per i loro padroni.


----------



## sballotello (17 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Sandro Piccinini senza freni inibitori su Twitter continua la provocazione:_ "Tra un tale di nome Mr. Li e la Juventus o il Real Madrid non ci può essere gara. Voi cosa scegliereste per i vostri figli?"_



se poi se per combinazione qualcuno per strada gli da due bastonate, allora abbassa la cresta e inizia la tiritera dei fanatici del web


----------



## chicagousait (17 Giugno 2017)

Etica professionale, questa sconosciuta


----------



## MaschioAlfa (17 Giugno 2017)

Spero che Mr Li o chi per lui, facciano mangiare Tutta la merxx che ci stanno tirando addosso tutti. Dai giocatori infami, ai schifosi giornalai e finire con i vermi dai denti gialli al psiconano con demenza senile


----------



## Aragorn (17 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Sandro Piccinini senza freni inibitori su Twitter continua la provocazione:_ "Tra un tale di nome Mr. Li e la Juventus o il Real Madrid non ci può essere gara. Voi cosa scegliereste per i vostri figli?"_



Effettivamente se un brutto cinese cattivo osasse offrire 5 milioni di euro netti all'anno ai miei figli sarebbe davvero dura decidere il da farsi ... di certo concluderei il discorso con un: "qualora accettaste non dimenticatevi di dare una percentuale al vostro vecchio "


----------



## Igniorante (17 Giugno 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Tua sorella.



Anche la figlia...però sarebbe difficile distinguerle, guardandole di schiena a 90


----------



## Konrad (17 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Sandro Piccinini senza freni inibitori su Twitter continua la provocazione:_ "Tra un tale di nome Mr. Li e la Juventus o il Real Madrid non ci può essere gara. Voi cosa scegliereste per i vostri figli?"_



Ma voi chi scegliereste di leggere un tale di nome Piccinini o un giornalista sportivo?


----------



## Andrea89 (17 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Sandro Piccinini senza freni inibitori su Twitter continua la provocazione:_ "Tra un tale di nome Mr. Li e la Juventus o il Real Madrid non ci può essere gara. Voi cosa scegliereste per i vostri figli?"_


Lo dico per la prima volta in vita mia: spero che Dio esista. E che sia quello descritto nella Bibbia,e non la versione misericordiosa del cattolicesimo.
Quanto godrei.


----------



## Black (17 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Sandro Piccinini senza freni inibitori su Twitter continua la provocazione:_ "Tra un tale di nome Mr. Li e la Juventus o il Real Madrid non ci può essere gara. Voi cosa scegliereste per i vostri figli?"_



ma questo è ancora a libro paga di Galliani?

ma cosa c'entra Li! La società è AC Milan, non si chiama Li.

Poi se l'infame non avesse apertamente detto di essere un tifoso del Milan, magari il ragionamento pure si poneva. Che poi magari era liberissimo di andare dove voleva se rinnovava, perchè almeno non causava un danno economico alla società andando in scadenza. Le sfaccettature del discorso sono tante e chi fa finta di non vederle è in malafede. 
Dollarumma non ha alcuna giustificazione, è un traditore e basta.


----------



## Love (17 Giugno 2017)

premium sta fallendo...piccinini cerca consensi per trovare un posto mi sa...


----------



## Crox93 (18 Giugno 2017)

Scelgo la tua morte lurido ammasso di m....


----------



## Casnop (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Sandro Piccinini senza freni inibitori su Twitter continua la provocazione:_ "Tra un tale di nome Mr. Li e la Juventus o il Real Madrid non ci può essere gara. Voi cosa scegliereste per i vostri figli?"_


Parole connotate da qualunquismo becero e pregiudizio con venature razzistiche. Grave. Questo giornalista lavora per reti televisive nazionali, non è un opinionista di Telelombardia, ed il fatto che il suo datore di lavoro è l'ex proprietario, ora ceduto, del Milan, non giustifica il dileggio e la villania. Eccessi verbali del tutto censurabili.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (18 Giugno 2017)

Ragazzi lasciatelo perdere.. è pagato profumatamente da raiola e dalla Juve


----------



## wildfrank (18 Giugno 2017)

albydigei ha scritto:


> Ma questo senza champions che fa, ripete "incredibile proprio lui" tutto il giorno davanti allo specchio?



"Scivolata morbida"...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (18 Giugno 2017)

Poteva essere un'estate fantastica per noi, la prima della liberazione, la prima per ricominciare a sognare... Guarda tu se sto moccioso traditore infame ce l'ha dovuta rovinare.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Sandro Piccinini senza freni inibitori su Twitter continua la provocazione:_ "Tra un tale di nome Mr. Li e la Juventus o il Real Madrid non ci può essere gara. Voi cosa scegliereste per i vostri figli?"_



La mucca di tua moglie Sandro.


----------



## TheZio (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Sandro Piccinini senza freni inibitori su Twitter continua la provocazione:_ "Tra un tale di nome Mr. Li e la Juventus o il Real Madrid non ci può essere gara. Voi cosa scegliereste per i vostri figli?"_



Che brutto lavoro il giornalista..
Anni e anni di studio per poi dover raccontare solo bugie.. Non essere la bocca della verità ma la bocca del pappone...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Sandro Piccinini senza freni inibitori su Twitter continua la provocazione:_ "Tra un tale di nome Mr. Li e la Juventus o il Real Madrid non ci può essere gara. Voi cosa scegliereste per i vostri figli?"_



Tra un po' lo stipendio a voi di Mediaset ve lo paga Dudù, occhio.


----------



## Cantastorie (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Sandro Piccinini senza freni inibitori su Twitter continua la provocazione:_ "Tra un tale di nome Mr. Li e la Juventus o il Real Madrid non ci può essere gara. Voi cosa scegliereste per i vostri figli?"_


 Sceglierei di cercare di crescere una persona con dei valori che vadano al di là dei soldi e che dia peso alla riconoscenza. Oppure di dare una sciabolata morbida ai tuoi capelli da omino Lego.


----------



## TheZio (18 Giugno 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Tra un po' lo stipendio a voi di Mediaset ve lo paga Dudù, occhio.



Alla fine il nano sta facendo con loro c ho che ha fatto con noi: degrado (D'Urso, DeFilippi), acquisti senza senso (Pardo), addio Champions.. E poi li venderà a qualcun altro...


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Sandro Piccinini senza freni inibitori su Twitter continua la provocazione:_ "Tra un tale di nome Mr. Li e la Juventus o il Real Madrid non ci può essere gara. Voi cosa scegliereste per i vostri figli?"_



Il tale possiede il milan.
Sciacquati la bocca prima di parlare del milan.
Capra. Non va.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Giugno 2017)

La cosa che più mi fa ribrezzo è che sta gente riesce a creare del vero e proprio odio. Qualcosa come lo sport dovrebbe essere vissuto in maniera diversa, invece i media e certi personaggi non fanno altro che stuzzicare la gente. E dai e dai, poi si creano climi grotteschi e infine ti sentirai dire le solite idiozie dai giornalisti che diranno che il tifoso medio è scemo e non capisce, quando solo loro gli artefici di certe situazioni.

Io sono un appassionato di quelli "più distaccati", vivo il calcio in maniera veramente leggera, specialmente negli ultimi anni, di tante manfrine fotte sega. In sti giorni però a leggere le cose che hanno scritto e detto certi personaggi ho sentito montare veramente un sentimento grottesco di "rabbia e odio".

Sentire dire cose così false, difendere comportamenti così meschini davanti all'evidenza ti fanno veramente incattivire. Non è solo un problema di sport, è proprio un problema di società umana. Non oso immaginare che sia più sanguigno e appassionato folle.

Penso poi a come manipolino l'informazione solo per lo sport e allo squallore che c'è dietro e immagino a cosa possa esserci per le cose "più serie".

Fanno più schifo questi di Donnarumma


----------



## Ragnet_7 (18 Giugno 2017)

Non capisco perchè Mister Li non faccia partire querele a raffica. Poi vediamo se la smettono sti mentecatti .


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Giugno 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Non capisco perchè Mister Li non faccia partire querele a raffica. Poi vediamo se la smettono sti mentecatti .


Credo che Li manca sappia chi sia Piccinini e tutti gli altri leccaculo


----------



## Ragnet_7 (18 Giugno 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Credo che Li manca sappia chi sia Piccinini e tutti gli altri leccaculo



a maggior ragione, qualcuno che fa i suoi interessi qui dovrebbe riferirgli qualcuno possibile danno alla sua immagine e far partire querele.


----------



## Cantastorie (18 Giugno 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La cosa che più mi fa ribrezzo è che sta gente riesce a creare del vero e proprio odio. Qualcosa come lo sport dovrebbe essere vissuto in maniera diversa, invece i media e certi personaggi non fanno altro che stuzzicare la gente. E dai e dai, poi si creano climi grotteschi e infine ti sentirai dire le solite idiozie dai giornalisti che diranno che il tifoso medio è scemo e non capisce, quando solo loro gli artefici di certe situazioni.
> 
> Io sono un appassionato di quelli "più distaccati", vivo il calcio in maniera veramente leggera, specialmente negli ultimi anni, di tante manfrine fotte sega. In sti giorni però a leggere le cose che hanno scritto e detto certi personaggi ho sentito montare veramente un sentimento grottesco di "rabbia e odio".
> 
> ...


 è proprio un problema di cultura generale. Al giorno d'oggi anche il più incapace ma con un minimo di seguito cerca di allargare la cerchia della sua popolarità denigrando e insultando gli altri. Perché sparare su qualcuno (magari molto lontano o che non può/non vuole rispondere) è più semplice di dire cose intelligenti. E soprattutto per farlo non occorre essere intelligenti.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (18 Giugno 2017)

albydigei ha scritto:


> Ma questo senza champions che fa, ripete "incredibile proprio lui" tutto il giorno davanti allo specchio?



"numero !" anche se il giocatore inciampa con un tentativo di dribbling e la passa a casaccio 
(Dybala col ginocchio) 
poi non l'ho seguita su canale 5 ma...
Ha ridetto la ca**ata della difesa più forte del mondo in Finale ? 
 (calcio d'inizio)


----------

